# Until what age is a puppy considered a puppy?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Kind of stupid question but ive heard everything from 10 months until 2 years. Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

2-3 years is still considered a puppy


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

WHen should you expect full grown weight/height?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Around 2-3 as well


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we rescued our male and he didn't reach his full size until just this year (he's 5 1/2). Our vet said its because he was fixed before he was done growing so his body was actually forced to slow down. in regards to puppy age, the norm is 2-3 years though some dogs mature faster or slower than others.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've read that dogs can smell testosterone in male puppies when they're about 9 mos of age- so while we consider at 9 mo old a young puppy, dogs see it differently and may not cut them slack anymore. Something I try to keep in mind when Stosh [he's 8 mos] gets around dogs and gives them his "but I'm just a puppy" routine.


----------

